# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Δίκτυο

## thodor_teo

μπορει καποιος να μου πει κανενα sιte για να μετρησω την ταχητητα μου  :Worthy:

----------


## antonis556

> μπορει καποιος να μου πει κανενα sιte για να μετρησω την ταχητητα μου




Off Topic


		Και λιγη ορθογραφια δεν βλαπτει :: Δικτυο 
	


Μπες εδω :: www.speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr , κατεβασε το αρχειο των 100ΜΒ και πες μας με τι ταχυτητα το κατεβαζεις ...

----------


## Kolonos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και λιγη ορθογραφια δεν βλαπτει :: Δικτυο 
> 	
> 
> 
> Μπες εδω :: www.speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr , κατεβασε το αρχειο των 100ΜΒ και πες μας με τι ταχυτητα το κατεβαζεις ...


χωρίς www  :Wink:

----------


## thodor_teo

504 kd/s καλη πιστεύω :Cool:

----------


## antonis556

Αυτο σημαινει οτι πιανεις 5Mbps ...

----------

